# My latest  challenge



## BigAl RIP

I love my little town I live in . We don't have much here as far as the all a big town offers , but we try .

There is a fairy nice size building on a corner lot right in town . It has failed twice as a business . I feel it was just bad management that made it fail .

So this will be a thread on starting a new business ...

The first time it was a Gas Station/ mini mart/ fishing store / laundry mat .
The second time it was a Gold panning supply / pizza parlor/ laundry mat .
Both times it lasted about two years before the bank fore closed . 

Anyway the bank wanted out for good and I was looking to invest into a new area and out of the stock market .I paid cash and stole it .

We have a Canadian Gold exploration Company that has come into the area and is spending millions here . There are hardly any places to stay other than a couple mobile homes and the local motel .

I built a nice sized Apartment over my barn and it was leased before I could even finish it, by the gold company . They pay me top dollar for it and wired the full amount of the lease to me before they even moved in . No hassle on getting my rent money  .

Anyway I always thought an apartment complex would work at the building even if the gold company moved on . Rentals are hard to find up here .

So My plan is to install 4 furnished apartments ,a small mini storage of 20 units ,add two RV sites along the river , two pay showers , keep the laundry mat , install a RV dump site ,( The nearest one is 20 miles away)and a refrigerated Game cooler . 

What I am attemping to do is spread the income base out . The building is to be remodeled to look like a log lodge when completed. The apartments will be "all inclusive" energy efficient units. Pay the rent and everything else is included . Furnished because this seems to work best for the gold company and they have already expressed an interest in renting all 4 units when completed . 1bedroom units at $650 - $750 & 2 bedroom at $850- $950 . Remember there will be no other cost such as Heat, elect, internet, tv, water or sewer to deal with by the renters .

I have put up flyers in town advertizing the mini storages units and have recieved some input and interest . I'll pour the whole concrete slab for the whole unit, do the exterior walls and doors and build the interior walls as interest developes in renting . This way I figure I can customize the unit any way my customer wants it done .Prices will start at $25 for a 5x5 and up to $70 for the 10 x20 units .

We have no Commercial Refrigerated Game storage locker for 70 miles around us so I started looking around for a used walkin cooler unit and found a fella that had 9-4'x16' foam panels that are 11" thick ! For a $100 they became mine and now all i need is to get my new refrigerated unit and build the unit in the ajoining 13x30 storage garage on the end of the building . I'll plan on a 10x16 walk in cooler. I figure that should be good for $10 a day per hanging animal .That should be 5 - 8 animals a day all late summer We are a huge hunting area from July to December here .

Spent yesterday cleaning up the basement of all the old crap and found that the heating system vent was broken in two places dumping all the heat . After repairs it was amazing how warm the building became very quickly .

The laundry machines will need some work . The last owner took the largest unit and sold it before he was foreclosed on . Looks like about $2500 to replace it . I contacted a older fella that use to maintain the machines for the first owner who told me the guy is very good and kept them all up and in good repair . He has agreed to come in and repair all of them for me . I plan to get the laundry mat operational ASAP . The old first owner was able to give me a projected return on the laundry business . About $1000 month .

The pay showers will work well with the laundry mat and the hikers / campers/ hunters we have up here . I figures about $6-$7 a shower .

The two RV sites should stay rented most of the summer and fall as again the neares full service camping is 20 miles away . I'll have room for 2 camp sites along the river . I figured I would build a nice Heavy timbered covered fire pit with built in Bar-B-Ques , pinic tables between the two spots as a social area . This butts up to the city park/ swimming hole on the river .I am thinking in the $25 -$30 a night with all hookups .

RV dump site charge will be $10 . Water and sewer fees are expensive up here .I offered the sewer district the free use of my sewer dump if they reduce my fees. They make a lot of money off the feds during fire season and have had in the past to dump straight into the holding ponds which they do not like to do as it concentates the sewer effluent and screws up their system .

So I intend this to be a thread about starting a new business and seeing what happens as far as "Pit falls" and "Triumphs" I plan to be fully operational by spring time . Suggestions and questions are appreciated as I build this business. I have never had a business fail that I have started .



I am starting by putting a Bid list of all building materials I need to get at the major lumber yards . I figure to get quite a savings by buying all at once instead of one piece at a time . 

Laundry mat will hopefully be operational in about two weeks . Looking at adding a couple Video Arcade games to attract more business since we have none in the town . 


To be continued....


----------



## REDDOGTWO

When I built my cooler for vegetable storage for farmers market I did a lot of research and found that commercial cooling equipment to be quite expensive.  I found this http://www.storeitcold.com

It works quite well and brought my cooler down to the mid 30's without a problem and that was before the cooler itself was finished.  It was used last year with just the insulation laying on top with quite a few air leaks, one wall not insulated and two only with one layer of Styrofoam on them.

I would highly recommend looking into it.  It works.


----------



## fogtender

Very neat job you got yourself into!  Good luck and.....


----------



## Tasha14

This is awesome.  I definitely support getting out of the stock market and into other things.  Seems like you have a lot of it figured out.  It's nice to have a man already lined up for repairs on the laundry mat, and having the gold company looking into your apts is definitely a good sign!  Best of luck to you!


----------



## muleman RIP

I would think twice about the video arcade part of things. Don't know how the young crowd is out there but these machines draw a rowdy crowd at some places. Maybe put in the outlets and get a feel for how things go with vandalism etc. before springing for the machines.


----------



## BigAl RIP

REDDOGTWO said:


> When I built my cooler for vegetable storage for farmers market I did a lot of research and found that commercial cooling equipment to be quite expensive. I found this http://www.storeitcold.com
> 
> It works quite well and brought my cooler down to the mid 30's without a problem and that was before the cooler itself was finished. It was used last year with just the insulation laying on top with quite a few air leaks, one wall not insulated and two only with one layer of Styrofoam on them.
> 
> I would highly recommend looking into it. It works.


 

 Ok !!The Cool Bot is ordered . I had read up on them and was interested in trying one out . You convinced me and I also got a nice discount because you reconmended it . Out the door $269 . It will take a 25000 BTU cooling unit to make it all work correctly . The guys at Cool Bot were great in sizing the unit to the cooler size . 


 Water has been reconnected to the building and all power is on . Building is staying very warm at lowest heat setting since we fixed the broken heat ducts .

  Ordered up the Lodge Pole log siding today and it is locally milled  here in town . Saved a bundle by buying  enough at the same time for the new mini Storage roof that I will put in the rear of the property .

 Fella stopped by and bought all my used metal roofing on the building . I found the new Color steel roofing I plan to use at a great price too .  Again I purchased enough to get a deep discount by buying all the Mini storage roofing at the same time .

Been looking at replacing the oversized washer that the old owner took . Found out he has it stored at his sisters house , so I may be able to buy it back cheap and save a few bucks .

The lot has now been graded front and rear so the foundation for the mini storage can begin construction in the next few days . I decided to go with a 20'x100' building to start . 

Tech should start this week on repairing the existing washers and dryers in the Laundrymat . This is the first business I want back up and running ASAP.

Will have workmen tear off the existing roof covered sidewalk and  construct a new designed roof ,that will run the entire length of the front of the building  . This will match up with the new log siding 'Lodge" design that I have decided to go with on the exterior . 

 New Low E windows were ordered today for the exterior . 
 Pictures comming


----------



## REDDOGTWO

You will happy with the purchase.  The price to replace it and the air conditioner would be about the price of a service call on a commercial system.

Enjoy!


----------



## BigAl RIP

Deal of Deals!!!

I will be doing all the work myself on the building and be hiring a crew to help me . Today a sandwich board sign will go up in front of the building advertizing the old building materials we are replacing . A fella already stopped by and wants all the roofing . Old windows will go quick . Got to keep the cost down where possible .

I scored big time on the foam panels for the new cooler . A guy had 9 new 4'x16'x11"thick foam panels for sale . He wanted them gone . I offered a $100 bill and he was happy as a clam !!! I just saved a bundle on the cooler insulation !!!


----------



## BigAl RIP

Found out this afternoon that the building has two separate heating systems ! 
 Also got 5 out of 6 commercial dryers working . 3 out of 4 Maytag ( large Capacity)washers have broken water valves that need to be ordered . Looks like all 5 small washers work fine .

  I have a feeling the laundrymat will be open for business in about 2 weeks . That will not cover all my cost but at least there will be a income stream coming in very soon .  

  I need to clear a minium of $175-$250 per month "profit" to make that part of the business work .


----------



## BigAl RIP

Spent most of yesterday tearing out walls that some knuckleman had added to divide the place up . Found a few surprizes along the way . 
  The front 15 feet of the building is a add on with a concrete floor that someone had laid wood 1x6 over ????????   I was surprized it was not rotted out . The old owner took out a bearing wall that will need some beam work to secure . Still have not found the switch that controls the front lights .

  If all goes half way well today , I should have all the walls stripped where the two -one bedroom apartments are to be located down stairs .If anyone needs fire wood , I have a ton of scape lumber for you .


Boy the price of repair parts for commercial washers and dryers are NOT cheap ! 
 $500 bucks for a 1/2 HP 120 volt "long shaft"  dryer motor .
 Still snowing here so all work will be inside today .


----------



## BigAl RIP

OK.... I am getting a fast education on Washers and Ice machines .

 They are all expensive to repair . I have decided to just bite the bullet and go out and buy new washers and a new ice machine . I can wait on the ice machine until summer when the hunters will need ice to keep their game cool on the way home . 
  The new washers will come with a nice warranty and I will not have to worry about out of pocket expense for three years mimium . 

In doing this business , I am trying to get a 1 % per month return on my *total investment*  from the start of operations . Thats a mimium of 12 % a year . I think I am quite low in my figures and that I will do much better than that when I am up and running .  

I pretty much got the lower level of the store  ripped out today . Tomorrow should see me ready to start rebuilding and planning the two new one bedroom apartments that will be downstairs . I have set a *total remodel cost* of $50,000  in material . That is very doable up here . That will more then pay for the 4 apartment units and the new washers for the laundrymat . It should leave me just enough to build the 20x 100 mini storage too . Remember ,,,, my labor is free .


----------



## muleman RIP

Don't be afraid to use your brain and somebody else's back for the heavy work Al. It ain't a good investment if it gimps you up permanently.


----------



## BigAl RIP

muleman said:


> Don't be afraid to use your brain and somebody else's back for the heavy work Al. It ain't a good investment if it gimps you up permanently.


 
 I hear ya Bill ! We have a couple of younger guys that I have taken under my wing . They treat me pretty damn good and I help them on projects that are above their skill level thoughout the year  . Winter is real slow around here so they love having something to keep them busy .  Nobody really ever breaks a sweat around here .  6 hrs is a long day of work !


----------



## BigAl RIP

Well , I have pretty much stripped the old building downstairs to the studs to start bringing it back as two - one bedroom apartments . Snowing everyday and it seems like I cannot catch a break in the weather . Tomorrow I have a crew of younger guys coming in to do the grunt work that I am tired of doing .  Have started ordering parts and valves for the new pay showers . 
 Hopefully the laundrymat will be up and running in two weeks .


----------



## BigAl RIP

Washers should be here in about a week . I bit the bullet and just ordered 5 large ones that could all handle sleeping bags too . Got a great price and a good warranty too . 

Trying to decide if I want one big water heater or a couple smaller ones ran in series to run the laundrymat . 

Spent a good part of the day removing illegal electrical wiring and cleaning up the power centers . 

Will be removing the old boiler and clearing out the service room tomorrow . It needs to be completely redone .

Everything seems to be on track ???????


----------



## fogtender

BigAl said:


> Washers should be here in about a week . I bit the bullet and just ordered 5 large ones that could all handle sleeping bags too . Got a great price and a good warranty too .
> 
> Trying to decide if I want one big water heater or a couple smaller ones ran in series to run the laundrymat .
> 
> Spent a good part of the day removing illegal electrical wiring and cleaning up the power centers .
> 
> Will be removing the old boiler and clearing out the service room tomorrow . It needs to be completely redone .
> 
> Everything seems to be on track ???????


 

Well a couple of smaller hot water heaters in series will allow one to drain into the other, when the first one starts to get cold, the heaters will turn on, but the hot water in the second one won't start to drop until the first one's temps are down...  Should be cheaper to put three or four smaller units in line, that way if you have a high usage you will have hot water, that way the first one or two take the load, unless you really have a large draw of hot water, I would doubt you would use that last couple in the system unless you have a massive demand.

You could also put a couple of "On Demand" hot water heaters that make it as you use it, would be much cheaper that way, but a bit more costly to start out with.  They have them in gas fired or electric.

Where is the photos!


----------



## squerly




----------



## BigAl RIP

OK . Here are a few pictures as we start .
 The old washers are comming out today . The outside of the building will be 8"log siding with a new light green colored roof . The shed attached to the end will house the new 20 "game animal" walkin cooler  .   The new mini storage building  will be in the rear.

There will be two - one bedroom apartments downstairs along with the laundrymat and two -two bedrom apartments upstairs .

 AS you can see the wiring is a joke !!!


----------



## Doc

Neat looking building.  

So ...what's wrong with that wiring?   Looks fine to me.


----------



## BigAl RIP

I will be adding another set of dormers in the front . Also the  bad wiring is now gone ! I freed up over 250 amps of room in the power box . Found out the old owners were trying to run the whole building including the laundrymat on one 50 gallon electric water heater . Turns out the old commercial water heater has been off line for years ! They were both hauled out today and the service room was gutted to the studs for the new sheetrock that will be going up on Friday .


----------



## muleman RIP

If you are putting a new boiler in why not go with an indirect water heater? They provide all the hot water you can ever want pretty cheap for the amount of fuel needed. I have one that runs off my boiler and it makes enough hot water to run a hose wide open while the washer is running. You would probably want at least an 80 gallon for the amount of hot water needed. Or hook 2 forty gallon in series. I have an electric one after mine wrapped in an insulation blanket for summer use.


----------



## BigAl RIP

muleman said:


> If you are putting a new boiler in why not go with an indirect water heater? They provide all the hot water you can ever want pretty cheap for the amount of fuel needed. I have one that runs off my boiler and it makes enough hot water to run a hose wide open while the washer is running. You would probably want at least an 80 gallon for the amount of hot water needed. Or hook 2 forty gallon in series. I have an electric one after mine wrapped in an insulation blanket for summer use.


 
 Actually Bill ,
 I am working on the solution as we speak . My brother is a boiler  tech and will have the information for me tomorrow to make the system as usuable as possible . 

 I love seeing a plan come together . I am sooooo tired of ripping out mistakes that were made over the years on this building . I am amazed it did not catch on fire .I am ready to start wrapping it up !!!
  I honestly believe I could sell the whole operation as soon as i get it finished and make one hell of a profit . But this is for my wife and a long term money maker after I am dead and gone  . I believe she will see at least a 20% yearly profit  return on investment  from the start .


----------



## BigAl RIP

Here's a little unknown information if you ever make a large purchase at Home Depot . You have to have at least $2500 in purchase at one time . Go up to the Pro Desk and tell them you need the stuff your getting bid on.Then start getting your stuff .  They will send off the list to some place in head quarters and a few minutes later the new price will come back . I saved 20% or over $1200 dollars on my purchases over regular store price  . As I filled up my basket a clerk would take it and get me another . It was painless !!! 

   The  Laundry mat side of the building is just about ready to be put back together . The added (illegal) electrical  wiring has been a real pain to correct . 
I am feeling pretty damn good about the way it is turning out . Public interest in the new building is really building . People are stopping by daily to see when we will be open for business .


----------



## muleman RIP

That rumor about the dancing girls is really paying off isn't it!


----------



## Trakternut

muleman said:


> That rumor about the dancing girls is really paying off isn't it!




That's just a rumor??   Dang! Gotta tell the wife I ain't leaving for a week now.


----------



## fogtender

Sounds like it's all coming together nicely for you!  

Hell, your going to be around for years, your wife will have to split the profits with you for a long time... !

Be afraid though if you start finding an abnormal amount of banana peels laying around....

Could get ugly! 

Sounds like you have a first class operation there and it's looking good!


----------



## BigAl RIP

Ok ... I need your opinion . I do not like getting up early or going to bed late .
 Blame it on my old age .
 Anyway,,,, I think the laundrymat should be open 24/7/365 .Say from 7 AM to 8 PM each day .
 I will have a coin changer for customers too get change for the washers / dryers and showers  but I will still need someone to open and close , clean the showers between use and clean the lint screens each day . I am thinking of hiring a senior citizen who is looking a a part time job . 

The only thing he needs to do on time is open and close on time and fit the rest in his time frame 

I figure he may spend 2 hours a day on taking care of business . Do you think a senior retired person would be interested ??


----------



## Adillo303

Probably yes. I also think they would be more reliable that a lot of younger persons.

You could also consider an unemployed single mother. It would help her a lot.


----------



## BigAl RIP

Adillo303 said:


> You could also consider an unemployed single mother. It would help her a lot.


 
That might work and she could bring her kids with her . I am going to have a play area for little kids to entertain themselves anyway . Figured that mothers would be more interested in using the laundrymat if they had a safe place for their kids while they washed & dried laundry . Also looking into putting wifi and a flat screen on the wall as well .


----------



## BigAl RIP

Since I have crap , material and supplies scattered all over the first floor ,I decided to take a couple days and get the downstairs apartments all framed up . It will require another trip to home depot to get parts to finish the laundrymat anyway ,so I might as well get as far as I can on the apartments so I can get all the needed supplies at one time . Its a whole day 300 mile trip to the lumber yard that I hate making .Getting too old to pound nails so I went out and bought a new 3 1/2" Framing nailer . That should make life more pleasant .


----------



## REDDOGTWO

I do not know what took you so long to get a framing nailer.  Just putting the finishing touches on a greenhouse.  The nailer cuts the time in half.


----------



## BigAl RIP

Jesus ! Good God O mighty !!!
 Why do kitchen cabinets have to cost so much ???   It is not Brain Surgery folks. I have built 100's of sets and cannot understand why they charge so much at the Stores for them . I really do not have time to build 4 sets of cabinets in the new apartments , but at the price they want for the plain ones I can create master pieces !!!!

 So I guess I will take a week and build 4 sets for the apartments . That way I can tile the tops too and have a better finish .  

The whole 4 sets will not cost me over $1000 dollars to build and most of that will be in the cost of Lazy Susans, hinges, knobs, tile  and drawer glides .
The wood will be the cheap part . I already have it stored in the shop . Since I am 100 miles in the back country I plan to build all the cabinets out of  97% dried Lodge pole pine with a light Stain finish . Very rustic to match the decor . No particle board for me !!

 I think Cabinet makers are overated !!!!


----------



## BigAl RIP

Forgot to add !!! Today was a good day ! Apartment #1 is framed !!!!


----------



## BigAl RIP

REDDOGTWO said:


> I do not know what took you so long to get a framing nailer. Just putting the finishing touches on a greenhouse. The nailer cuts the time in half.


 
 I have lots of other nailers , but never was happy with the framing nailers we had . If anyone wants a hella deal on a Senco Framing nailer, I have one cheap . I do like the light weight of the new one I purchased . 


    Did I say I would throw in two boxes of framing nails with the old Senco that can't have 15 hours of use on it ??. You will not need to go to the gym after using it all day !


----------



## BigAl RIP

Should be working on Plumbing and Electrical by tomorrow afternoon .

   Had the local sheriff stop by and tell me the idea of having two RV sites was excellent as he gets stop daily during the camping season by people who want a camping site with full hook ups in town . There are none . 
 Everyday we have people stopping by asking when we open . I sure hope its not a bunch of BS .

I picked up the Cube Ice account from the local Cafe today . They cannot keep up with the demand in the summer and it will save them a 250 mile drive once a week to the ice supplier ..


----------



## muleman RIP

Thought you retired?You should be working on the wife's greenhouse anyway.


----------



## teledawg

Don't foget to include a Krusty Kennel too!


----------



## BigAl RIP

muleman said:


> Thought you retired?You should be working on the wife's greenhouse anyway.


 


teledawg said:


> Don't foget to include a Krusty Kennel too!


 

 Yea , I hear ya guys .....but  ,, This is just to tasty of an investment to past up . I keep waiting for the other shoe to drop and ruin my day , but so far everything is really coming together well . 

   Sold all the old metal roof on the building today "if" I can get it off without tearing it up . I believe I can ,as it appears to be all screwed in place .

  I got about 1/2 the plumbing and electrical installed today too on the two units downstairs  .


----------



## rlk

BigAl said:


> Sold all the old metal roof on the building today "if" I can get it off without tearing it up . I believe I can ,as it appears to be all screwed in place .



Good luck with the screws.  I tried that a few years ago and the screws were so weathered the groves on the head rounded out.  Ended up having to use a saw-zall to cut each one.  That was a real PITA.

Bob


----------



## BigAl RIP

The electrical is basically done on the two lower floor units . Running the propane lines is going to be a PITA .  Decided tomorrow to head for Home Depot for another truck and trailer of material .


----------



## fogtender

BigAl said:


> The electrical is basically done on the two lower floor units . Running the propane lines is going to be a PITA . Decided tomorrow to head for Home Depot for another truck and trailer of material .


 
You're not doing the "Life of Leisure" very well!

Sounds like your doing a knock down job though and it should be looking pretty nice...(hint for photos)

To have a manager for the place, a retired couple would be nice, a young mother with small kids may be good too.  If you supply an apartment and work, you may have a very loyal employee.  

Good luck!


----------



## BigAl RIP

fogtender said:


> You're not doing the "Life of Leisure" very well!
> 
> Sounds like your doing a knock down job though and it should be looking pretty nice...(hint for photos)
> 
> To have a manager for the place, a retired couple would be nice, a young mother with small kids may be good too. *If you supply an apartment and work, you may have a very loyal employee. *
> 
> Good luck!


 
 Yea , I thought about doing that . I guess i'll wait a while and watch how fast the business grows . That way i'll also be able to get a idea of how much cash comes into the laundrymay, showers, RV sites, RV dump and game cooler each month  . The Apartments and  mini storage should have a easy tracking record so I am not worried about that too much . I have seen employees get sticky fingers when a lot of cash goes through a business .

 Fought a snow storm for 275 miles to get building material . I think I screwed up one fiberglass shower unit when I tied it down .I usually look over the showers pretty well when I get one so I am unsure if the damage was there or if I did it .  I now have a small crack at the nailing flange that goes down about 2" into the front of the shower .I think I can repair it easy enough, but it sure ruined my day .


.


----------



## BigAl RIP

Thought I was about ready for sheetrock on the lower apartment units than I realized that it would be a lot easier to install the under floor plumbing waste system upstairs before the new ceiling was installed downstairs . So there goes a couple more days !!! 

My other tenent at the ranch apartment thought he was doing me a favor when he turned off the heat on the new apartment when they planned to take a few weeks vacation .... Froze and blew the Tankless water heater and flooded the downstairs !!! Good thing I had a high damage deposit on file .
Looks like about $700 in damage . I just got done installing a new gas Water heater as they come back tomorrow !

These are damn good tenents and I don't want to lose them .

Otherwise the remodel still is looking good and on time


----------



## muleman RIP

Hurry up! The greenhouse starts in January.You did put the posts in didn't you?


----------



## BigAl RIP

muleman said:


> Hurry up! The greenhouse starts in January.*You did put the posts in didn't you?*


 

 I am afraid I did not , but I do have all the glass for it . It will just have to stay on the back burner a few more months .



Still tying up loose ends . Is that ever done ??????  I keep saying "one more day " 

Not as young as I use to be , so about 6 hours a day is enough for me . 


I did get upstairs and lay out the room arrangment on the other two bedroom unit  today . 

 I swear to God , This is my last big Project I ever want to do ...


----------



## fogtender

BigAl said:


> I swear to God , This is my last big Project I ever want to do ...


 

What is this, about number 12 on the last project's list?

Well if you weren't doing you last Big Project this time, what would you be doing?


----------



## BigAl RIP

fogtender said:


> What is this, about number 12 on the last project's list?
> 
> *Well if you weren't doing you last Big Project this time, what would you be doing*?


 
 I would be in Panama for Christmas and chasin MaMa around the Palm Tree . 
I can almost taste the Ron Abuelo Rum and the Cuban Cigar . I am more than ready to go .Its hard to keep cloths on when your on the island . Many days I never get further than a pair of swim trucks . You ought to come down and test the water and ............locals?????........They love Americans .

  If this projects goes as well as I think it will I can just sit back and watch the world go by . I have a few ideas up my sleeve to keep it up and running at 100% . Time will tell .

 Spent the entire day under the building tying all the new plumbing system in .
  I figure a few more days will have me finished with the rough framing, plumbing. gas lines, heating , insulation. and electrical . 
 The sheetrock is now sitting in the front room of each apartment downstairs.
 All the new windows are installed and I should be adding the new dormer in the 3rd apartment next week .  
 Tomorrow is another 300 mile round trip to get more material and supplies .


----------



## BigAl RIP

Wow , It was an expensive trip ! 4 refrigerators, 4 propane cook stoves and 4 mico waves . Plus the wifes refrigerator quit so we ended up getting one for her too . 

Going to "try" and run the Christmas lights around the building today . We were entered in the local Christmas light contest by other business owners . Its all in good fun and the kids like it . I say "TRY" because it is 9 degrees today and my diesel truck is not plugged in to the heater this morning . May have to let it warm up awhile .


----------



## BigAl RIP

Spent the day doing "pick up work" to get ready for sheetrock . The gas lines are a bitch . I think I hate running those more than anything . If I had a power pipe threader is would be much easier , but all I have is a hand threader that was my Dad's  to use . I believe we will be done tomorrow . I think Wednesday we will sheetrock  the two lower units .

 Both shoulders are so sore I can hardly lift my arms above my head tonight .  Again I told the wife " This is my last big Project Period" !!!


----------



## Trakternut

BigAl said:


> " This is my last big Project Period" !!!




Famous last words.


----------



## BigAl RIP

Trakternut said:


> Famous last words.


 
 Nope ! I'm serious . This one has kicked my ass worst than the last one I did . 
 I have decided I was kidnapped at birth from a wealthy family and that I should not be doing manual labor of any kind .
 I am attempting to find my real birth parents . I have narrowed it down to J- Low or maybe Pam Anderson . I just want my Mama hugs . 

 Anyway today was another day and tomorrow we sheetrock . New Washers are someplace in Cyber space and the phone contact number is a joke .
 So cold I can't feel my feet today . Pex plumbing is still my best friend . I hate gas lines !


----------



## OhioTC18 RIP

Just don't use any of that CSST (Corrugated Stainless Steel Tubing) for gas lines. It's a fire waiting to happen if you're prone to lightning.


----------



## BigAl RIP

OhioTC18 said:


> Just don't use any of that CSST (Corrugated Stainless Steel Tubing) for gas lines. It's a fire waiting to happen if you're prone to lightning.


 
 I did not know that ! Thanks . 

   So far its all iron black pipe and boy is it a pain to thread by hand !


----------



## fogtender

BigAl said:


> I would be in Panama for Christmas and chasin MaMa around the Palm Tree .
> I can almost taste the Ron Abuelo Rum and the Cuban Cigar . I am more than ready to go .Its hard to keep cloths on when your on the island . Many days I never get further than a pair of swim trucks . You ought to come down and test the water and ............locals?????........They love Americans .


 
Sounds like a much better deal than all these last "Projects" you keep getting into!

As for the Women, I am much too slow to catch anything but a cold...  



> If this projects goes as well as I think it will I can just sit back and watch the world go by . I have a few ideas up my sleeve to keep it up and running at 100% . Time will tell .
> 
> Spent the entire day under the building tying all the new plumbing system in .
> I figure a few more days will have me finished with the rough framing, plumbing. gas lines, heating , insulation. and electrical .
> The sheetrock is now sitting in the front room of each apartment downstairs.
> All the new windows are installed and I should be adding the new dormer in the 3rd apartment next week .
> Tomorrow is another 300 mile round trip to get more material and supplies .


 
Wel if you ever need some slower help, let me know in between my other work, would be glad to give you a hand!

Either that or you come up here for some snowmachine trips.


----------



## muleman RIP

I think Al is fighting a repressed desire to drag out the Krusty rebuild as long as possible. Hence all these other projects that he moves ahead of it. Greenhouse is still waiting for you to build also.


----------



## BigAl RIP

Oh Boy ! I had forgotten how heavy 5/8" sheetrock was . I have spent the last 3 days putting it up on the ceilings . My shoulders ache !!!

 Hey ! They found my new commercial washers and they will get delivered on Monday . 
 I'll be stopping at the sheetrocked stage on the two lower apartments until I can catch up the laundrymat and pay showers , that need to be done .

Going to switch over to the new Gas heaters ASAP, as I just goy my first electric bill for the old heat pump system . No wonder the past owners went belly up !!!

The new  Logde pole log siding should be ready this next week . That will really give the old place a nice facelift over the plywood siding that is now on it .


----------



## BigAl RIP

Not much getting done . Came down with a lousy cold that is kicking my ass .

 Still waiting on washers to show up .


----------



## muleman RIP

Well today was one day. We expect you back at it by Thursday at the latest.


----------



## BigAl RIP

muleman said:


> Well today was one day. We expect you back at it by Thursday at the latest.


 No I did go to work today but kinda took it easy . 
  The washers showed up all in one piece and on time too 

Setting up the laundry mat area with a kids play area and a arcade game section  too .

   The major plumbing changes should be finished tomorrow and then its just a little electrical clean up and the service room and laundry area will be ready for sheetrock 
 I should be setting new washers in a week !


----------



## BigAl RIP

This cold and flu is still kicking my ass ,but I am good for about 5 or 6 hours of work a day .

    The new center raised section for the new washers is now built. I painted out the service room today and should do the floor tomorrow . Then I can installed the new water heater(s) . I figure I am about 1 week from being ready to open the laundrymat . 
  The changes have made the design a much more workable area . Lots of built in tables for folding the cloths . 

   I should be starting the new covered front entry in the next week or so . 

Prices have now been set for all the apartments and so far the response has been good . All the units should be ready for tenents on March 1 , at the latest . 
 I must say this has been a bigger project than I originally thought it would be . The weather has been tough to work around . Cost and Labor are  "in line" as of now .  The new Mini storage will not be started until we have a ground thaw .


----------



## BigAl RIP

Finishing up the last few details on sheetrock repair before painting the Laundry Mat . Should be picking up the new flooring this weekend .

   Ordered the new Laundry baskets for the customers . Almost a $100 a piece !!!! Ouch . 
 New Dollar bill change machine is ordered $$$$$$ BIG OUCH !

  Set the price at $650 for a single Furnished Apartment  and $750 for a furnished 2 bedroom apartment .


----------



## muleman RIP

Hurry up! That greenhouse needs started soon.


----------



## BigAl RIP

muleman said:


> Hurry up! That greenhouse needs started soon.


 
 Yea I know . I did pick up two more 4x7 patio doors for the green house . That should be all the glass I need . 

   Off to town in the morning for flooring and then its cleaning the laundry mat real   good and installing the new floors and counter tops next week . 

I do think about Friday of next week the Laundrymat will be open for bussiness .

 Since i bought the building about 4 other people have decided they also want to try and put up some apartments . I still think I am in the drivers seat as I can actually show possible tenents what they will be renting . There is nothing remotely close to the quality and price of my units . The units I have built are upper high end units and there is nothing in the county that comes close . The others are just a bunch of trailers, and run down buildings . Time will tell .


----------



## BigAl RIP

Went to the big city today getting supplies and stopped by a couple of Laundrtmats to take a look at how they are set up . 

OH MY GOD !!
  They were disgusting . Dirty beyond belief . Half the machines were broken and there was no where to sit . I would not wash a dog in those places . I hope that is not the normal for most of them . I plan on keeping my place super neat and clean. You cannot make money with broken machines .


----------



## BigAl RIP

Gettin pretty damn close to opening the first phase of the new business . I am down to installing the new floor . 

   I am pretty much burned out from doing this part and am more than ready to make a change and go upstairs and start the last two units . When the freezing weather finally  breaks I am going to try and reside and reroof the exterior .


----------



## BigAl RIP

Waiting on a new 24volt transformer for the pay showers . 

It has turned miserable cold here and there is no way anything can be done outside until it warms up and the ground thaws out . I need to install concrete footing for the new covered deck across the front of the building and that will not happen until it warms up and the backhoe can break through the frozen ground .

I think I'll redirect my attention at taping and texturing the sheetrock in the two lower units . At least I should be warm . 

 Sitting at about $35000 invested in materials so far . I may go over the original total remodel projection cost  of $50,000 . My labor is free . 
 But in defense of the overage cost ,I have upgraded quite a bit more than i planned on doing at the start . 
 I still believe firmly that the new venture will return a mimium of 1% plus a month on the total investment . I'll take 12% a year anyday on my investment .


----------



## grizzer

Remember to setup separate depreciation schedules so you don't have to wait all 39.5 years to recover your money.


----------



## BigAl RIP

grizzer said:


> Remember to setup separate depreciation schedules so you don't have to wait all 39.5 years to recover your money.


 

No, I think this investment will work pretty well .
 Its more for my wife than myself . She 10 years younger and I would like  to give her ,her own nice little investment to depend on after I kick the bucket .

  I think done correctly this will be a cash cow for her . I should know by this time next year if it all goes as planned  .

 This will be my last big project . After this I will be spending more time in Panama at the island house .


----------



## BigAl RIP

The new floor will be done tomorrow !
 Still waiting on the backordered 24 volt shower transformer for the Pay showers  to show up .
 Should have some nice pictures to post up in the next couple of days of the Remodeled Laundymat .
 Had the U.S. Forest Service stop by and ask if I was interested in taking on a Laundry cleaning  Contract with them when they go on Fires  in our area . This happens many times(weekly) each fire season as we have 2.3 million acres of Wilderness area around our little town to protect  .WE have a very large Fire Fighter base here .
 Going to have to give that some thought as it would take all of my machines to keep up with "their" ( Forest Service)  demand and leave nothing for the local community to use .


----------



## muleman RIP

Fire fighter gear is heavy and hard on machines. Better have some real heavy duty dryers (gas fired).


----------



## BigAl RIP

muleman said:


> Fire fighter gear is heavy and hard on machines. *Better have some real heavy duty dryers (gas fired)*.


 
 Yep , That is what I have .Commercial gas Speed Queens .  

The old owner use to do the contract with the forestry but I ain't sure I want to put staff on to do that . They would have to make it well worth my time .


----------



## BigAl RIP

Well,,,,,,,,, It looks like tomorrow we open the luandry mat for business . Today will be spent adding a few finishing touches . Smoke detectors , rugs, stocking the vending machine ,installing signs and such . I'll grab a couple pictures to share


----------



## BigAl RIP

Camera batteries are dead !!! So no pictures yet !


Well...... We are open but people are not breaking down the door yet to do business . I believe it will take a few weeks  for people to start using the new place . 

 Apartment #1 is almost ready for interior paint . I will spray the new texture on Tuesday and start painting it on Wednesday. I figure cabinets ,tile work ,  new hard wood floors and the rest of the finish work should be completed in about 2 weeks . 

    I used "Tyvek  Housewrap" under the new sheetrock inside and under the new siding outside ,besides the R-19 insulation in the walls . MAN!!!! Does that place stay warm for very little propane.


----------



## BigAl RIP

After 3 months of working on the building the State Inspector finally decides to stop by and see what I am doing , I sit right on the street corner and have never tried to hide the fact at I am doing a total remodel . No Problems and I am not require to get any permits . 

He did ask if I was a Electical Contractor to which I stated that I hold a General Building and a General Engineering license and I am not require to have one as long as I am doing more than 3 trades on the building remodel . That threw him for a loop and I could tell he was confused . He finally said to have the local Electrical Contractor stop by and inspect my work ?????
Oh well , I could have been worst I guess ....

Apartment #1 should be done in two weeks .


----------



## muleman RIP

Were the lights still flickering when he was there?


----------



## BigAl RIP

muleman said:


> Were the lights still flickering when he was there?


No , Thank God !

My building is the most "up to date code legal" building in the whole damn town . There is not another building even close to the standards my building is remodeled under . I even put in stuff that Idaho does not even require yet .

Oh well..... maybe i'll just go down and pay the $25 bucks to get a Electrical License . The real joke is there is NO test for this license in Idaho , walk in and pick it up ...????GEEZ!!! Even a "Cave Man" could do it !
I have forgotten more than most of these "So Called " State licensed Electricians guys know .


----------



## BigAl RIP

All painted out in #1 apartment , light fixtures installed , windows are trimed out , 1/2 of all the plugs & switched are installed . Tomorrow I get to have fun !!!I'll start cabinets in the morning !


----------



## BigAl RIP

Here's a really bad picture of the old laundromat when I bought it and the newly remodel complex as it is now ! 

Quite a change !!!


----------



## BigAl RIP

Cabinet bases and uppers are built and installed. Tile counter tops are installed . The new Cherry floors are finished and i'll start making floor base on Monday . Also got all the interior doors installed , so apartment #1 should be done this coming week.

    Had a little set back as the old roof on the second floor leak and seeped through to the ceiling in the bedroom . About 2 days of work to repair .
 So far remodel cost are pretty much in line with my estimates .

   The laundromat is starting to see a increase in business , but it still has a long ways to go to break even on daily expenses.


----------



## BigAl RIP

Well... another set back .
 My wife was helping me saw and plane Pine floor base and took a bad fall. There  is ice everywhere outside and before I knew what happened she was holding her wrist and flat on her back . I don't think it is broken but she is out of commission for a few days . 
  I told her that as soon as I finish the building remodel we will switch and make Panama our permanent home in the winter months and the Idaho ranch only in the Summer time .
* In a few minutes I am going to make a phone call and offer a good friend a job managing my affairs up here . *

   I think I better just stay retired and enjoy life with my lovely wife .Nothing is more important then her safety and happiness .
 A bad fall and a busted hip could change everything for me , so why take a chance when I don't have to . Besides Panama is so warm right now


----------



## muleman RIP

Are you sure you were not the one who fell? Sounds like something knocked some sense into you.


----------



## rlk

BigAl said:


> Besides Panama is so warm right now



March 8th my better half and I are taking a cruise through the Panama Canal.  I'll let you know how warm it is/was.

Bob


----------



## Doc

BigAl said:


> I think I better just stay retired and enjoy life with my lovely wife .Nothing is more important then her safety and happiness .
> A bad fall and a busted hip could change everything for me , so why take a chance when I don't have to . Besides Panama is so warm right now



This is not Dr. Rum talking is it?    
You sure are making sense to me.  Hate to see you let that beautiful place in Panama just sit there while you freeze your behind off building a laundry mat or whatever.  In the long run I do think you'll be glad you did not get that bar project.  A blessing in disguise if you ask me.
Now pack up the grass skirts and head south.


----------



## BigAl RIP

Doc said:


> This is not Dr. Rum talking is it?
> You sure are making sense to me. Hate to see you let that beautiful place in Panama just sit there while you freeze your behind off building a laundry mat or whatever.* In the long run I do think you'll be glad you did not get that bar project. A blessing in disguise if you ask me.*
> Now pack up the grass skirts and head south.


 I may still be in the running on the Bar . The new owner have 60 days to come up with the money . Did I mention that she does not have a job ?? How does that work ??


----------



## BigAl RIP

The #1 apartment should be done but i am suffering from a bad case of "Remodel Burn out".
  I have about 4 hours left to finish everything to call it done . Decided to just take the weekend off and take a nap .

  Woke up and the wife said we had "NO Water" !!! So much for relaxing the rest of the day . Turned out we had a bad pressure switch . A good kick got it working again . Now I have a sore foot ....


----------



## muleman RIP

Take a nail file and clean the contacts in the switch. While you are at it do your feet also.


----------



## BigAl RIP

Why is it always the little fickin details that take so long to get done ?? I should have been done 2 weeks ago on apartment#1 but everytime I turn around it seems like something else takes priority . Now its snowing again so I get about 2 -3 hours a day to work after plowing snow . It rains , it snows and then the sun comes out and everything turns to mush .

   This morning the tractor stared blowing black smoke and not running right 
 Looks like ice in the air cleaner...I hope. 

 Maybe tomorrow . 

Heres my pick up to do  list :

 Tie in  to the water lines.
 Tie in the sewer connection
 Set the refrigerator
 Hook up the Kitchen sink
Hook up the Bathroom sink
 Touch up paint and Stain  


 Not much left but I am to the point that I have "No idea" when i'll be done .. Maybe tomorrow , maybe in June .........


----------



## BigAl RIP

Well , Things are looking up . Apartment #1 is finished and turned out very nice . The laundromat seems to be picking up more business each day even though it will never carry the whole buildings overhead expenses on its own . I also rented out a 2 bedroom unit starting in May that still needs to be remodeled .Starting to get a lot of inquires about apartments which is good .
I started installing the new Lodge Pole pine log siding on the exterior and it sure makes the building look totally transformed . It's now taking on the appearance of a log lodge instead of a plywood looking box . I also decided to install a rock veneer exterior waincots around the perimeter of the building . 

  The grip of winter is slowly being released and the ground is starting to thaw . I should be able to start the new deck across the front soon .

Federal Foresty stopped by and asked for a bigger washer so they can wash their horse and Mule pads . Ain't going to happen and I told the guy so .Don't wash animal related items in my washers . He stated he could go to Lewiston 135 miles away and get it done and I told him to have a nice trip . No way in hell I am bringing in a Bigger washer just so they can wash their damn horse blankets . I think it pissed him off , but I don't give two hoots if he liked my reply or not . I'll be damn if I am spending 8 grand so he can happy . Yes , somedays I am a jerk .

 This has been and interesting business adventure . Not sure if I would do it again because I do not like being tied to the business . Hopefully I can turn it over to a manager soon .


----------



## BigAl RIP

OK!!! I am rolling in the money now !!!........   well I mean quarters .  
 Business is getting better ...... Shoot I must be up to almost $20 a day in quarters . But that works out at $140 a week and about  7 grand plus in a whole year !!! 

  Seriously , its a start , be it a small one .  I actually am doing better than I thought the business would do in the beginning . 
  My projection is that the bussiness will show a profit in the first year and not the 3 year average that many take to break even . Good for the IRS , bad for me ..

   My reasoning is that I am recieving way too many inquirerys about the rentals and Mini storage units . WE are also picking up one to two new customers a week  . Showers are starting to get used as more folks find out we offer them . Logging season is starting and the Miners are starting to come back in for the season . Maybe I should trade for Gold ??? 
 One apartment is now rented , and 4 Mini storages spaces  are reserved .


----------



## BigAl RIP

Woowee! I am tired . I been working on Apartment #3 at the new building in between "Back Pain" .

  I'm about 2 weeks behind on have the 2 bedroom ready to rent and the new tenents are anxious to move in . 

My back is shot and needs a major rest .It could take even longer to heal if I screw it up again .

  I have an Idea. What do you think about me renting them my 3 bedroom unit for the same price as a 2 bedroom unit ?  Its all ready to go . It is  on the ranch with a full covered deck and a lot more privacy.  The ranch is 2 miles out of town but they will get the Elk Herd to look at each evening and fish in the stream out front . 
 I was keeping the 3 bedroom in reserve for a bigger family , but I would rather see it rented and this is a nice young couple and they both work .


----------



## muleman RIP

If they check out credit wise and you get a good security deposit I would rent it. Sometimes the young ones are interested in one thing only besides working. Make it clear it ain't a party haven up front.


----------



## BigAl RIP

Well , my back is a bit better . It has been a busy week .

    In the past week , I rented out all the vacant apartments I had left . This includes the two units  I have not finished yet . My 3 bedroom apartment  at the ranch also rented out long term .

  Now I am really busy !!! I have hired additional help to get the remaining two apartment units  completed ASAP.

  I still have the game locker and the mini storage to construct by late June but as of now the "My latest  Challenge" appears to be a financial winner and close to comming to a close soon . 


   I always hate the first few months of a new business challenge .I always wonder/worry  if i have covered all the bases .

     This really was a "no brainer" in the fact that the nearest laundromat was 65 miles away and that the area had no apartments available .The oversized building lot left lots of space for a Mini storage and 2 RV sites on the river it borders .  The remodeled building was just reappraised at 7 times the original cost to purchase.

  When this is completely built out in the summer of this year , I am done with working and will again go back to retirement full time .

  I guess I just wanted something to do and to prove a point to myself that I could still take a new business in a lousy economy and make it profitable .I just never expected it to be in the first year .

I'll post some finished pictures of the place at a later date .

This was a fun experiment but boy am I tired 

 Later folks !


----------



## BigAl RIP

Well , I am still puttering on the building , but things are coming along nicely . Return on investment has been much better than anticipated .The laundrymat is really staying busy and all the apartments are now rented . Even 6 of the mini storage spots are rented and I have not even finished the Mini Storage building yet ???????

I thought I would share a few picture I took yesterday .The first two pictures are from November last year, when I purchased the building . I still have a few finishing touches too add to the exterior and will post more outside shots soon .


----------



## muleman RIP

Looking great Al.


----------



## BigAl RIP

Well.... I got the footings dug for the new 15 unit  Mini Storage units that will be across the back of the building lot . Spent yesterday driving 500 miles round trip to get all the roof metal . I have placed the saw order for the wood and it should be ready in about 2 weeks . It should take about 3 weeks to build .

   Just finishing up the new roof and I added one more dormer to the *main building* . That should be done this week .

Now taking reservations for the mini storage and the new game locker is doing great . I had to order more hanging meat hooks to handle the load of business . Just picked up another Outfitters business for all his cooling needs this season . I never really thought how easy a meat locker is to run and make income . Just keep it clean and cold and get paid . I have a phone number on the door and just come down if they have an animal that needs to be hung up .No on site employee . That keeps my cost way down .Looks to be pretty busy . 

 We now have a reservation list for people wanting apartments  . 

 We are about 1 month from winter so its a race to the finish .


----------



## BigAl RIP

Well ,,,I promised you all a picture of the construction remodel . So here is a before and a after picture of the building . It was a labor of love . All Apartments are rented , The laundromat is extremely busy , and the game cooler is keeping the hunters happy and adding to my bank account .


----------



## muleman RIP

Looks good and it is generating revenue. Sounds like a winner.


----------



## BigAl RIP

For the life of me , I could not figure out why the Mining Exploration Company kept paying the lease on my 3 bedroom unit at the ranch  and NO ONE was staying in it . Turns out , they were planning to come back in this winter to drill test holes  while the ground is frozen . For two months the place has been empty .  They were afraid of losing the place and not having anywhere to stay . 

   They have loss and damaged  a lot of material and supplies  to rain . I talked with them yesterday about renting my new Mini Storage that will be ready in about 1 week . Looks like they may take all 13 units .!!!

  This is working out better than expected .

 The last apartment also rented out today . I am now full up .


----------



## Snowtrac Nome

gee Al some guys have all the luck


----------



## Snowtrac Nome

maybe i should buy a krusty so the all mighty will have pitty on me


----------



## muleman RIP

Sounds like it is working out good. If they rent it all out you won't be running around trying to sell folk's junk to get your rent. Guys that rent storage spaces to hunters and fisherman love them for that reason. The locals are always getting their stuff sold at auction.


----------



## BigAl RIP

I am winding it all down now . Last few details should be finished next week . I am then taking a month off to relax .
 Maybe finally get that old Snow Kat running .


----------



## BigAl RIP

Ordered up all the legal forms I need to supply renters of the Mini Storage . !!! Holy cow ! I never knew how much crap you had to supply renters of Mini Storage units ! But maybe some day you see my place on Storage Wars !!!

* Well ..... Thats it , I am done . Here is some food for thought on *
*"My Latest Challenge"*​ 

 After factoring in cost to purchase  and repairs/remodel of building and the cost of adding a second building for a mini storage the return on total investment is 

*  2.75%* a month "profit return" on investment 

                                            or *33%  a year Profit*


On top of this the new appraised value of the property came in at  *5 times* the originial purchase price , so I still have a nice "Free & clear nest egg" should I decide to sell it *!*

_Those are numbers I can live with . The good deals are out there . You just have to see the potential of your investment before investing .This one was a "No Brainer" for me . The area needed apartments and the nearest mini storage , laundrymat or a refrigerated cooler was 65 miles away. _

_!Good Luck on your future investment! _​


----------



## squerly

Congratulations Al, 33% is strong.  You've done a fine job!


----------



## REDDOGTWO

Geez at that rate it is going to take you three years to get your money back.


----------



## BigAl RIP

REDDOGTWO said:


> Geez at that rate it is going to take you three years to get your money back.


 
Thats the great part about it . I still have the building free and clear plus it pays for itself again every 3 years !

  I sold off some stock that had not done much in years, to do this project  , so really I just transfered from one asset to another .  Hella lot better return than the stock market and no broker fees !


----------

